# cura and dbus message



## fernandel (May 6, 2021)

Hi!

I install cad/cura with portmaster without problems and it works but I got a message at boot:

dbus[8226]: Unknown username "ultimaker" in message bus configuration file.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2021)

Dbus itself should run on a messagebus user account.

```
messagebus  1076   0.0  0.1   14044  2716  -  Is   17Apr21      0:00.03 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --system
```


----------

